# Win7 .Net Framework lässt sich nicht installieren!



## DerEvil (7. Oktober 2009)

*Win7 .Net Framework lässt sich nicht installieren!*

Hallo,

  ich kann auf meinen Win 7 x86 den .Net Framework nicht installieren!
   Habe schon das ganze Internet durchforstet, aber noch keine Lösung
  gefunden, obwohl anscheinend viele das Problem haben.



  Problem:
  Bei der Installation der Version 3.0  kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:


*"Zur Installation oder Konfiguration von Micrososft.Net Framework
  3.5 müssen Sie die Option "Windows-Funktionen ein-oder ausschalten"
  in der Systemsteuerung verwenden.*


 Nun dies habe ich auch getan, aber die Meldung kommt trotzdem noch.


  Also nochmal:

  systemsteuerung -> programme und funktionen "windows funktionen
  aktivieren oder deaktivieren". NET Dienst aktivieren.



  Hier gibt es den Eintrag Microsoft .Net Framework 3.5.1 mit den 2 Unterpunkten
  Windows Communikations Foundation HTTP Activation und Windows Communikations
  Foundation Non HTTP Activation!

  Habe alles aktiviert, aber es hilft nicht!!!!
*

*Folgendes hat auch keinen Erfolg verschafft.

  start -> ausführen -> "services.msc" und da .NET-Dienste aktivieren.
   Bzw alle Windows-Dienste beim Boot starten ...bringt auch nichts.

  Das  .Net Setup Version 3.1 startet erst gar nicht !



  Brauche dringend Hilfe

  Danke schon mal


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Win7 .Net Framework lässt sich nicht installieren!*



DerEvil schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich kann auf meinen Win 7 x86 den .Net Framework nicht installieren!


   Bei Win 7 ist das doch schon installiert, wozu willst du das selber nochmal installieren? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerEvil (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Win7 .Net Framework lässt sich nicht installieren!*

mhh du hast vollkommen Recht. Irgendwie habe ich es die ganze Zeit unter Programme in der Systemsteuerung gesucht. Ok dann wäre das gelöst. Vielen Dank !


----------

